#ubuntu-ke 2011-10-03
<grantbow> hello ebel
<ebel> hello grantbow
<grantbow> Can you make it to the Ubuntu Hour this thursday in Nairobi?
<grantbow> I just emailed the list today.
<ebel> Ah, I'm afraid not, I'm quite a distance away.... in Ireland. ☺
<ebel> Good to see there's some  activity going on.
<ebel> I was in Kenya in 2008 teaching ubuntu/linux, so I've added #ubuntu-ke to my IRC autojoin. ☺
<grantbow> cool! I'm in  Nairobi for another two months from the San Francisco area of California.
<ebel> cool.
<ebel> I was in mombasa area. never spent much time in nairobi
<ebel> I was involved with an irish charity (camara) that sends 2nd hand computers to schools in africa. they put linux on them of course.
<ebel> http://camara.ie/web/
<ebel> They have a hub/workshop in Kenya, but in Mombasa AFAIR
<ebel> There might camara people/schools/local volunteers in nairobi, if you wanna get in touch
<grantbow> interesting! In SF I work with a computer recycler http://mcrc.org that provides hardware for our Linux in schools nonprofit http://partimus.org
 * ebel spent a month showing teaching local volunteers in mombasa how to use linux and ubuntu and stuff
<grantbow> I would love to get in touch with folks in Kenya.
<grantbow> Maybe I can help give them a refresher course :-)
<grantbow> or learn from them by now
<grantbow> ;-)
<ebel> Yeah.
<ebel> http://kenya.camara.ie/
<ebel> ping someone there
<grantbow> OK! Thanks. ebel, are you familiar with http://loveshackkenya.ie and Karen Ward who is also staying at http://Dreamfish.com like I am?
<ebel> no...
#ubuntu-ke 2011-10-06
<grantbow> nobody else is is in the channel but I'm getting ready to go to the Ubuntu Hour in Nairobi, Kenya and iHub.co.ke
<grantbow> we should get some more people in here today
<grantbow> T minus 3 hours
<ebel> cool ☺
<grantbow> yes, should bu fun!
<grantbow> made it to iHub early, looking for an IRC channel for ihub now.
<grantbow> We are starting here with six people
<grantbow> hello masuman
<grantbow> eight people are still going strong here
<ebel> cool
<masuman_carol> Increased to nine people
<masuman_carol> the only chic LOLEST
<grantbow> :-)
<grantbow> finally wrapping up - great meeting
<grantbow> I've updated the wiki page
#ubuntu-ke 2011-10-07
<grantbow> hello ebel
<ebel> yo
<ebel> Is ubuntu-ke an approved loco?
<ebel> you could get a free shipment of ubuntu oneric (the next release) CDs?
<grantbow> not yet, takes more than one meetup. I just went through this in 2010 with California.
<grantbow> err, 2009 I think
<grantbow> I'm working on it though
<grantbow> Have to show more activity, file an application and go before the LoCo Council in IRC to get approved.
<grantbow> in the #ubuntu-locoteams channel
<grantbow> also there's a reapproval process to keep the approval status for getting free stuff
<grantbow> did you see th list of free stuff already?
 * grantbow looks for it
<grantbow> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams & follow a few links to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<grantbow> they can also be ordered at cost essentially for good purposes like conference appearances
<grantbow> the supply is quite limited now as Ubuntu grows in popularity. They ended the free CD program from shipit.ubuntu.com
<grantbow> for non-approved locos or individuals
<grantbow> though there are exceptions made for people that contribute to Ubuntu
<ebel> yeah
<ebel> i went through it with ubuntu-ie
<ebel> and we got re-approved recently
<ebel> you still get free stuff
<ebel> it's a good way to get encouraged to do more stuff
#ubuntu-ke 2012-10-02
<kensta87>  :)
